# As the year winds down....



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I would like to wish everyone on Haytalk the best for Christmas and the coming year. Thanks to those who offered advice when requested it sure was appreciated. Ray


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Back at you Ray....On this Christmas Eve, I wish everyone the gift of health and may your toil in the soil bring you closer to our Creator.

Very Best Regards,
Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone.Hope all is well with everyone.

Cy


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas y'all!! I hope everyone has a great holiday season!


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good....you get the point. Have a good time with family and friends, and remember if you can't be good, be good at it!!!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Yea, I'm late to this one too. Hope every-one here had a great Christmas, and wishing all a happy & prosperous new year!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Happy New Year, everyone.

Ralph


----------

